

Project Management - activity network diagram tool - DavidThompson

Does anyone know of a time-scaled activity network diagram tool similar to PMA Technologies NetPoints (that doesn&#x27;t cost $4k!) ?
======
simpleshadow
See page 19: [http://s3.amazonaws.com/37assets/svn/Rework-by-Jason-
Fried-a...](http://s3.amazonaws.com/37assets/svn/Rework-by-Jason-Fried-and-
David-Heinemeier-Hansson-Excerpts.pdf)

;)

